# Necessity is the Mother of Invention ABT's



## dhunter (Jun 15, 2009)

*
I wanted to do some whole ABT's but didn't have a rack and I wasn't about to spoon in cream cheese so I came up with this..........

* 
http://<a href=



*I couldn't find **my jerky gun so I used this.....

*http://<a href=


*Smallest tube on the stuffer.........
*
http://<a href=


*You have to crank it out reallllll slowwww.......

* http://<a href=


http://<a href=



*Bamboo skewers and laid across the top of rib racks. The bottom of the rack lined with tin foil and sides folded up. The foil caught all the bacon drippings.

*http://<a href=

*
The finished product smoked in mesquite wood.......

*http://<a href=


----------



## smokingd (Jun 15, 2009)

Nicely done thanks for sharing


----------



## bassman (Jun 15, 2009)

Looking good!  That's a unique abt rack.  Looks like it worked good for you.


----------



## irishteabear (Jun 15, 2009)

Nice job!  They look great.  Points for creativity in making do with the equipment that you have.   If you didn't have the sausage stuffer, a zipper bag with a hole cut out of one corner would work too. Just fill the bag, zip it closed, cut a corner off and squeeze the filling out of the bag.


----------



## morkdach (Jun 15, 2009)

nice job of using what ya got all q accessories are multitasking.






to ya for showing that


----------



## ellymae (Jun 15, 2009)

I'm with Dawn - zip lock bags are easy... and disposable! nive looking ABTs


----------



## rivet (Jun 15, 2009)

Hi there! I am impressed by your creativity and "make-it-happen" attitude....very nice looking ABT's and you have certainly earned points for your work. Congratulations!!


----------



## taterdavid (Jun 15, 2009)

more points for makein do with what ya got


----------



## bonedadddy (Jun 20, 2009)

The real question is how did they taste (I know I know...Did I really have to ask???)

I bet they were amazing!!! I have not made ABT's in a while, but these look great!

I love the rack too...I am going to have to come up with something like that too!


----------



## fire it up (Jun 20, 2009)

Ha!  That was a nice idea Dhunter!
Points for using your brain to make the job go easier.  And they looked great too!


----------



## ocsnapper (Jun 21, 2009)

OK I'm a newbie to smoking but a good cook what does ABT stand for 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Thanks..


----------



## hoser (Jun 21, 2009)

It stands for "Atomic Buffalo Turds" ...a cute colloquialism for stuffed jalpeno peppers. 
Darned if I know who came up with it, but that's the general term for them.


----------

